# Feeling uninspired



## SodiumPentathol (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I pulled two chicken breasts out of the freezer this morning to thaw. But I can't seem to come up with something to do with them... I think as a side dish I'm going to do rice with mushroom soup, any thoughts on what to do with the chicken?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 25, 2011)

This recipe takes very little work, something for the uninspired, but tastes like a comfort food meal. Maybe it will give you some ideas.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f38/foiled-chicken-with-stuffing-recipe-42200.html


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2011)

are they boneless or bone-in split breasts.

if bone-in, broil, then serve with a sweet chili sauce. that's what we had yesterday. 

or, you could brown them and make a cacciatore. use whatever veggies you have in the fridge, some garlic, mushrooms, and tomato paste or canned tomatoes.

if boneless, how about rolling with ham and cheese, breading, and pan frying? 

chicken piccata?

chicken, mushrooms, and red wine saute?


----------



## merstar (Jul 25, 2011)

I just made this again last night - delicious!
OVEN GLAZED CARIBBEAN CHICKEN
Oven Glazed Caribbean Chicken Recipe - Food.com - 142274

Another one of my favorites:
SOUTHWESTERN CHICKEN SKILLET
Southwestern Chicken Skillet Recipe - Food.com - 223623


----------



## merstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Another suggestion is to make lemon/white wine chicken breasts. Add a little flour, spices, and dried herbs to a large ziplock - add chicken and shake. Heat over medium high, until browned on both sides, about 2 minutes per side. 
Place in baking pan, and add a mixture of dry white wine, chicken broth, lemon juice and more spices. Bake in 350 F oven until done.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2011)

i have felt uninspired for a couple of weeks now. just really don't care what i eat. am still working on leftovers and as long as the fill me up, i don't care that they are boring repeats. 

this too will pass!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 26, 2011)

To tell you the truth Sodium Pentathol its a bit early in the morning for me to get inspired.
I cant even think of a good pun along the lines of "why did the chicken cross the road" then link it to your screen name.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Just realized I posted to the wrong thread.  For me, alas, a common occurance.


I like mine easy over with fried spam


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2011)

I, too, have been feeling uninspired lately.  If it was winter, I'd plop the breasts in the rice and soup mixture and bake it all together (husband loves this).  However, oven does not get turned on in this weather (although I think the worst has passed).  I hate to say it, but boneless, skinless chicken breasts aren't very inspiring to me any more (although I do keep them in the freezer as a staple).  Right now my thought would be to cut in halves (that is, cut the breast halves in half) lengthwise, thread on skewers, season some, grill, then use a bottled peanut sauce and call it sate.


----------



## SodiumPentathol (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I ended up whipping up chicken cord en bleu. Boneless Chicken Breasts ARE very uninspiring, we haven't had a chance to head out to stock the freezer with meat in a few weeks, so it was chicken breasts or frozen peas.


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2011)

My latest "uninspired" thing is what to make during the upcoming week.  Last week I went on a fish/seafood binge, mostly cold meals.  Now I'm wondering what the heck to do this week.  What is nearing the top of the list is a delivered pizza.


----------

